# Main Dishes - Meatless/Vegetarian



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Please post your Main Dishes - Vegetarian recipes in this thread.


----------



## christij (Mar 5, 2006)

Pasta Bake 

I do this with a lot of varations and portions always vary but here is the basic

Pasta - Penne or Rigatoni
Chedder Cheese
Bocca Burger
Favorite Spagetti Sauce 
Oinion 
Pepper 
Spinach

Cook pasta per directions
Shred brick cheese
chop up veggies
Drain pasta
Wilt spinach

Mix all ingredients together EXCEPT for cheese. Then pour into baking dish and cover with chedder chesse. Cook at 300 until chesse is melted across top. 

I think pretty much any mixture of veggies would work (zukes/squash/eggplant)


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Rustic Roasted Veggies 

Serves: 6

These bite-sized morsels are so savory and juicy they will explode in your mouth. Roasting them adds a depth and richness that transforms ordinary cooked vegetables into something elegant. Reprinted with permission from HOW IT ALL VEGAN! by Tanya Barnard and Sarah Kramer (www.GoVegan.net), Arsenal Pulp Press. 

INGREDIENTS
2-4 medium carrots, chopped 
2-3 medium potatoes, chopped
8-10 gloves garlic, peeled
6-8 mushrooms, halved
1 small yam, cubed
1/2 lb medium tofu, cubed
2-4 tbsp olive oil
1 tbsp dill
2 tbsp rosemary
cracked chilies (to taste) 
salt (to taste) 
pepper (to taste) 

DIRECTIONS
1. Preheat oven to 350F. Place the vegetables and tofu on lightly oiled cookie sheet or lasagna pan and drizzle olive oil over them. Sprinkle with dill, rosemary, chilies, salt, and pepper and mix together until well incorporated. 
2. Bake for 40-60 minutes, stirring every 10 minutes. Remove from oven when potatoes can be pierced easily with a fork. 

NUTRITION INFO
Calories: 219 
Fat: 10.4 g 
Carbohydrates: 25.1 g 
Protein: 9.3 g


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

2 tbsp olive oil
1 cup eggplant, cut into cubes (1 med eggplant)
1 clove garlic, crushed
1 tbsp shallots or onions, chopped
1 can cut tomatoes with green chilies, drained
1 cup black beans,drained
2 tsp low sodium taco seasoning mix 


Heat oil on medium heat, saute' shallots and garlic for about 5 minutes. 
Add eggplant, cook for 5-8 minutes until fork tender. 
Slowly add tomatoes, beans and taco mix. 
Serve warm. 
Can use it as filling or for a taco salad. 


Number of Servings: 4



Fat: 7.1g

Carbohydrates: 16.2g

Calories:140.8

Protein: 4.5g


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

From Pampered chef consultant.. 
SOUTHWESTERN SNACK SQUARES

2 tbls Cornmeal:
2 pkgs. Pillsbury Crescent Rolls:
1 can (16ozs) refried black beans or refried beans:
2 tbls Southwestern Seasoning Mix: 
6 oz. Sharp cheddar cheese, in block:
2 plum tomatoes:
2 green onions:
1/2 cup whole pitted black olives:
1 cup salsa: 1 cup sour cream

Preheat oven to 350. Unroll crescent dough & spread over Rectangle Baking Stone. Use Dough & Pizza Roller to seal seams. Bake 12-15 minutes until light golden brown. Remove from oven. Cool completely. Combine refried beans and seasoning mix; spread over crust. Spread sour cream over beans. Spread salsa over sour cream. Shred cheese over salsa. Dice tomatoes & slice green onions. Chop olives. Sprinkle vegetables over cheese.Bake at 350Â° for 20-25 minutes or until golden brown.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

MEXICAN PIZZA

1 can Pillsbury Cornbread Twists 1 can refried beans
1 small jar thick & chunky salsa 1 can mild green chilies
2 cups shredded mozzarella cheese 1 small onion
1 small jar black olives 1 tomato, chopped
Sour Cream (optional)

Roll cornbread twists onto 12 X 15 Rectangle Baking Stone with Pizza & Dough Roller. Bake at 375Â° for 10 minutes or until browned. Spread refried beans on top of crust. Spread salsa on top of beans. Spread green chilies on top of salsa. Chop onion with food chopper and sprinkle on next. Sprinkle black olives and the cheese. Place back in oven long enough for the cheese to melt. Sprinkle chopped tomatoes on top and serve with sour cream.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

COOL VEGGIE PIZZA

2 8-oz can crescent rolls 
2 8-oz pkgs. cream cheese, softened
2 tbs. mayonnaise 
1 pkg. dry Italian Salad Dressing Mix
Variety of the following vegetables: Zucchini, Mushrooms, onion, broccoli, tomatoes, peppers, cucumbers, carrots, etc.

Roll crescent rolls onto 15â Baking Stone and bake at 350Â° until crisp. Cool and slice into serving pieces. While baking, mix cream cheese, mayonnaise and Italian Dressing Mix. Spread evenly over COMPLETELY COOLED crust and top with sliced and chopped veggies. Serve, keep chilled.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

SAMP AND COWPEAS (HOMINY AND BLACK-EYED PEAS)

1 Tbsp butter
1 Tbsp vegetable oil
1 medium onion, peeled and chopped
1 15-oz can hominy, with the liquid and lightly mashed
1 15-oz can black-eyed peas, with liquid
1 tsp salt
1 tsp freshly ground black pepper
1/8 tsp cayenne papper
1/2 tsp freshly squeezed lemon juice

Heat the butter and oil over medium heat in a medium pot. Add the onion and cook for 3 minutes, until tender. Add the other ingredients except the lemon juice and cook foar 8-10 minutes to heat and blend the flavors, stirring occasionally. Stir in the lemon juice. Serves 6.


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

Jasmine Fantasy

2 T oil, we like olive but any will do
1 leek, large, minced
1 c grated carrot
1 to 2 t pwd ginger
Â½ t red pepper sauce (more depending on your tastes)
2 c water
4 T soy or 2 T tamari
1 Â½ c jasmine rice
Â¼ c firmly packed fresh, minced or cut fine cilantro or mint

Heat the oil in a large skillet over medium heat. Add the leeks, carrot and cook till softened (2 mins est). Add ginger and sauce, stir in water and soy, bring to boil. Add rice, decrease to low heat, simmer till tender (15 mins est). May need to cover to get the rice fully cooked. Before finished, toss the fresh herbs. Serves 2 to 3.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

1 tsp butter
2 1/2 cups whole milk or goat milk
6 large eggs, beaten
3/4 tsp salt
1/2 tsp freshly ground pepper
5 1 inch thick slices French bread, crusts removed
(*or *several croissants, sliced)
4 oz brick cheese, coarsely grated 
4 oz Colby or cheddar, coarsely grated

(OR .... I used goat cheese, an Irish cheese, and cheddar)

Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Butter an 8 x 8 glass pan.

In large bowl, mix milk, eggs, salt and pepper.

In medium bowl, toss together cheeses.

Put one layer of bread in pan. Sprinkle with cheese. Layer and sprinkle till ingredients are all used. Finish with cheese.

Carefully (and slowly) pour the milk and egg mixture over the bread/cheese layers.

Bake for 45 minutes, or until casserole is very puffy. Assemble your audience to watch as you take them out of the oven because they will most likely fall in the ten minutes they need to sit before serving.

Serves six as the entree.

Note: get creative on which cheeses you use!


----------



## Ezrandi (Aug 6, 2007)

This is a great recipe. My kids (who really aren't kids anymore sigh) love them, even thought hey hate chickpeas.

1 1/2 cup of chickpeas and/or garbanzo beans, soaked overnight (with water to cover.)
Extra virgin olive oil
1 large onions chopped
1 zuchini chopped
2 cloves of garlic chopped fine or crushed
oregano
black pepper
1/4 c - 1/2 c. parmesian cheese
pinch of crushed red pepper
1 large egg
1/2 c of breadcrumbs

Soak chickpeas over night
Bring to a boil and skim off froth until liquid is clear
Cover pan and cook for 1 1/2 hours (or until soft) 
OR cook in pressure cooker under full pressure for 20-25 minutes.

Once chickpeas are soft, set asside a few 1/2 c. of cooking liquid and then strain them, discarding the rest of the liquid.

Put chickpeas into food proccessor and add 2-3 tbl of liquid and proccess til they become a velvety mash.

Add olive oil to pan, saute garlic, onion, and zuchini (or other vege of choice)
until light golden, Remove and add to mash, Add egg, breadcrumbs, parmesean cheese, seasoning and mix well.

Take walnut pieces of mash and flatten them to look like hamberger patties.

Heat some more olive oil in the frying pan and fry them in batches until they golden brown on top. 
Drain on paper towels and serve with meal or as the main course


I make them every easter for my family.
I plan on incorporating them more and more into the dinners


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

from: allrecipes.com

4 large portobello mushrooms
1/4 cup olive oil
3/4 cup seasoned bread crumbs
1 ten ounce package frozen spinach, thawed and well drained 
(I used fresh baby spinach)
1 fourteen ounce can chopped tomatoes (I used fresh)
3 Tbsp chopped green onions (I used more)
3 Tbsp grated Parmesan cheese
1/2 tsp red pepper flakes
1/2 cup shredded mozzarella cheese (I used Provolone)

Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Remove and discard stems from mushrooms. Put oil in large skillet and add mushrooms; cook about 10 minutes, turning once. (I microwaved them on half power for three minutes.)

While mushrooms cook, combine remaining ingredients except Mozzarella.

Transfer mushrooms to baking dish. Spoon filing onto mushroom caps and top with Mozzarella.

Bake 10 to 15 minutes until cheese melts and heated through.


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

Stuffed mushrooms

Large mushrooms, stems removed and reserved for another use

Filling:

Feta cheese
Chopped walnuts
Dill
Milk to soften
Whole wheat bread crumbs

Stuff mushrooms, place on baking sheet, drizzle with olive oil and bake for 15 minutes.

Devour with gusto.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

This is quick and easy. It can be served hot or at room temp. The alternative to make this low fat/low cal. is in the parenthesis. 1/8 of the quiche is only 5 Weight Watcher points)

Spinach and Cheese Quiche

1 partially baked pie shell
1/3 C. cottage cheese (you can use low fat or fat-free)
1/4 C. parmesan cheese
5 eggs (or 2 eggs + 3 egg whites)
1/4 tsp. dried onion
1/4 tsp. garlic powder
a couple of dashes of nutmeg
1/2 tsp. dill (optional)
salt & pepper to taste
10 oz. frozen spinach (squeezed dry) or 2 handfuls of fresh spinach

Put the spinach in the bottom of the pie shell. Mix the other ingredients and pour in. Bake at 425 degrees for 15 min; turn the oven down to 350 and bake approx. 20 min. more or until it is set all the way through. Cool at 10 min. before serving so it will slice easier.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

If you like eggplant you'll love this. It's sort of a Greek lasagna. It's also VERY tasty version that is low in fat. It sounds time consuming, but it isn't at all. It goes together real quick. It's 5 Weight Watcher points per serving.

Moussaka

2 cups plain nonfat yogurt (put in a stainer lined with cheesecloth and let drip for at least 2 hours or overnight)

1/4 parmesan cheese
1 egg + 1 egg white

1 lb. ground turkey
1 med. onion, chopped
1 clove garlic, chopped
1 tsp. ground cinnamon
1/4 cup fresh oregano, or 2 tsp. dried
1/2 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. pepper
28 oz. can of tomatoes (coarsely chopped)
1/4 cup tomato paste
1/2 cup fresh parsley, chopped; or 1/4 C. dried

2 eggplant sliced into 1/4" slices - sprinkle both sides heavily with salt and drain in a colander for 2 hours. Rinse each slice well to remove salt and pat as dry as possible. This salting process removes not only the excess moisture from the eggplant so it doesn't turn to mush when you cook it; it also removes the bitterness you get in eggplant. 

Assembly/cooking directions:

Spray an 8x8 or 8x12 (or anything in that size range; it doesn't have to be exact. You're going to be layering the ingredients into a 'lasagna' type dish). 

Brown the turkey with the onion and garlic until turkey is cooked through and onion is tender. Add the spices, tomatoes, and tomato paste. Simmer for about an hour or until thick like spaghetti sauce. You can also use your own homemade spaghetti sauce and just add the the cin., nutmeg, parsley and other spices to taste. Set aside this pan.

In a bowl, combine the drained yogurt, parmesan cheese, egg and egg white. Mix well to combine.

Broil the eggplant on each side until brown. This will only take a couple of minutes. Watch it carefully because it doesn't take long! Do it in batches and set aside.

Assembly:

Put a couple of spoons of sauce in the pan; then a layer of eggplant; more sauce; a then the yogurt sauce. Repeat layers ending with the yogurt sauce. Sprinkle a couple of tablespoons of the additional parm. cheese on top if you wish. Bake at 400 degrees until bubbly. Let stand 10 min. to make it easy to slice and serve. Makes 6 servings.

Adapted from a recipe by Martha Stewart Living


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Tortellini with Mushroom Sauce

1 bag frozen cheese tortellinis
1 t. olive oil
1 cup of mushrooms (can be any of your choice; including wild)
2 cloves garlic, chopped
1/4 cup parmesan cheese
3 tablespoons butter
1/3 cup chopped parsley or 2 T. dried
salt and pepper to taste

Cook tortellinis according to package directions. While they cook. Brown the mushrooms and garlic in oil. Add remaining ingredients and a little of the pasta cooking water (or you can also use white wine) just enough to make a sauce. Cook until reduced slightly. Toss with the tortellinis and serve.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Authentic Cuban Black Beans and Rice

2 cup uncooked rice (you can use either white or brown)
2 tablespoons olive oil
2 cups onion, chopped
2 cups green pepper, chopped
6 cloves garlic, chopped
1 cup tomatoes, chopped
2 tablespoons sherry vinegar
2 teaspoons ground cumin
1 1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
1 teaspoon ground coriander
1 teaspoon crushed fennel seeds
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon ground red pepper (or you can use pepper flakes)
1/4 cup water
3 - 15oz cans black beans (drained and rinsed)
6 dashes hot sauce (Tabasco or similar), or to taste

Cook rice according to package instructions, omitting any salt or seasoning. Heat oil in pan and cook onion, green pepper and garlic until tender. Add rest of ingredients (except rice) and simmer for 10-15 min. Serve over rice.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

This is a great quick dinner with a salad, luncheon dish, or side dish. Made the low version (in parenthesis) it is only 2 Weight Watcher points per serving.

Zucchini Tomato Bake

1 onion, chopped
1 Tablespoon butter
3 med. zucchini, shredded and patted dry
3 tomatoes, chopped
1 cup swiss cheese (can use low fat)
1/3 cup sour cream (can use low fat or fat free)
1 tsp. paprika
1/2 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. garlic powder
1/4 tsp. pepper
2 Tablespoons parmesan cheese

Saute onion in butter until tender and put in a large bowl. Add all other ingredients reserving 1/2 cup swiss cheese. Mix well. Pour into a sprayed 11x7x2 baking dish (or similar). Sprinkle with reserved swiss cheese. Bake at 350 degrees for 25-30 min. until hot, tender, and bubbly. Makes 6 servings.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Lentil Tacos

1 onion, chopped
1 clove garlic, chopped
1 tsp. oil
1/2 lb. lentils
1 tablespoon chili powder
2 tsp. ground cumin
1 tsp. dried oregano
2 cups chicken stock (can use fat free)
1 cup salsa

Cook onion and garlic in oil. Add rest of the ingredients and simmer until lentils are cooked through. Serve in taco shells with your favorite toppings. This can also be cooked in the crock pot.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

This tastes just like chilie rellenos. The low cal. version (in parenthesis) have only 5 Weight Watcher points.

Cockpot Chile Rellenos Casserole

2 - 4oz. cans whole green chilies or fresh chilies of your choice
1/2 lb. cheddar cheese (can use low-fat)
1/2 lb. monterey jack cheese (can use low-fat)
14 1/2 oz. can of stewed tomatoes
4 eggs
2 tablespoons flour
3/4 cup evaporated milk (can use fat-free)

Spray crockpot with veg. spray. Layer chilies and cheese. Mix the rest of the ingredients and poor over all. Cover and cook for 2-3 hours. Makes 6 servings.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

The low fat version of this (in parenthesis) has only 4 Weight Watcher points.

Crockpot Cottage Bake

2 1/2 tsp. butter
1/2 cup mushrooms
1/2 cup onions, chopped
1/2 cup celery, chopped
1 garlic clove, chopped
1/2 tsp. dried marjoram
3/4 cup tomato paste
4 cup cooked macaroni (can use high fiber or whole wheat macaroni)
1 1/2 cup water
2 tsp. salt
1 tsp. sugar
1/4 cup parsley, chopped; or 2 Tablespoons dried
2 cups cottage cheese (can use low-fat or non-fat)
1/3 cup Parmesan cheese

Saute mushrooms, onions, celery, and garlic in butter. Combine with all other ingredients except cheeses. Make layer of macaroni, then cheeses, and repeat. Cover and cook 4-5 hours. Makes 6 servings.


----------



## MissQueenie (Feb 15, 2006)

Grandma's Mac & Cheese 

8 oz (uncooked) macaroni noodles, boiled and hot
2 c shredded sharp cheddar
2 c white sauce (4tbs butter, 4tbs flour, 1/2 tsp salt, 1/4 tsp pepper, 2 c milk)
Breadcrumbs (optional)
Thinly sliced tomato (optional)

Make white sauce: melt 4 tbs butter on low heat in heavy saucepan. Whisk in 4 tbs flour, stirring until you have made a bubbling, smooth paste. Add seasonings and stir. Remove from heat and add 2 c milk, whisking to combine. Return to heat and bring to a boil over med-low heat, stirring constantly 1 min until thickened. Should be consistency of gravy.

While making white sauce, boil the macaroni, drain and set aside. When sauce is ready, grease a 9" baking pan and make layers of noodles, sauce, and cheese, ending the final layer with cheese. Sprinkle breadcrumbs on top, and top with thin tomato slices if desired. Bake 45 min at 300F. If top is not browned, broil for 1 min until golden.

The recipe makes 6-8 side dish servings, but we find it makes about 4 main dish servings for hungry folks. My grandma always made a double batch.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Vegetable Lasagna - party size recipe will need to cut it down for family size!

Not an exact recipe, made it up as I went, but I made this for my nieces shower and it was devoured. This makes a large, double decker lasagna (restaurant size double steemer pan, 6" high), plus an extra single 3" high tray for home.

Boil 5 1lb packages lasagna noodles as per directions, less 3 minutes cooking time (about 9 minutes total). remove from water, rinse to cool, set aside.

Parboil the following vegetables, (washed & drained of course) separately:

Fresh Broccoli crowns, 1 large bunch
Fresh Zuchini, sliced 1/4 inch discs, 5 medium sized
Fresh Cauliflower crowns, 1 large bunch
1 large package fresh spinach
small frozen Bag of diced peas & carrots

Additonal ingredients:
2 large containers of grated parmesian & Romano cheese, 
8 pints of heavy cream.
Grated Cheddar cheese (about 16 oz)
Grated Mozzerella cheese (about 4 oz)
couple handfuls of breadcrumbs
handful of dried minced onion

In a medium bowl, mix 3 large ricotta cheese, 6 eggs, dried onion, salt, pepper & 2 dashes of garlic.

Chop the cooked spinach & add to the ricotta cheese mixture. Set aside.

Afredo Sauce: In a large saucepan, add 1/2 stick butter. Pour heavy cream in saucepan on medium high heat. Add grated cheese, slowly, stirring with a wisk. This will thicken, keep stirring as you add the grated cheese. Stop when the mixture is thick. Do not boil, do not burn! Remove from heat & set aside.

In large casserole dish(s), place 8-10 pats of butter. Spoon a layer of alfredo sauce into pan (about 1/4 inch.

Add lasagna layer. Add Alfredo sauce layer. Add ricotta cheese layer, about 1/2 inch thick. Add lasagna layer. Add Zuccini layer. Add Alfredo sauce layer. Add lasagna layer. Add chopped Broccoli Layer. Add Cheddar cheese & Mozzerella layer (more cheddar than moz). Add lasagna layer. Add Alfredo sauce layer. Sprinkle peas & carrots, and chopped cauliflower layer. Add lasagna Layer. Sprinkle with cheddar cheese & Mozzerella (more cheddar than mozzerella) and some bread crumbs.

Cover casserole pan with aluminum foil, tenting foil if need be, so cover does not touch the cheese. 

Bake at 375-400 for 1 hour.

This was enough to feed about 50 people (with 2 other main dishes) with the large tray, and my family of 8 for 2 days with the small tray.
Enjoy.
HF


----------



## Volcano (Nov 19, 2010)

Vegetarian Chili

* 1 Tbsp. olive oil
* 1/2 cup diced onion
* 3 cloves garlic, mined
* 1 green pepper, diced
* 1 red pepper, diced
* 1 yellow pepper, diced
* 1 cup sliced mushrooms
* 1 cup broccoli florets
* 1 cup diced zucchini
* 1/4 cup red wine (optional)
* 1 15 oz. can black beans, rinsed and drained
* 1 15 oz. can pinto beans, rinsed and drained
* 1 15 oz. can white beans, rinsed and drained
* 2 cups your favorite salsa (homemade or from a jar)
* 2 Tbsp. chili powder

In a large pot or dutch oven, saute onion and garlic in olive oil over medium heat 3-4 minutes. Add peppers and cook until softened, about 3-5 minutes more. Add remaining ingredients. Bring to a boil, then reduce heat. Simmer 20-30 minutes or until flavors combine and chili is thick.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Macaroni and Cheese 1 With Butternut Squash

This is one of those "hidden veggies" recipes originally seen in Deceptively Delicious.

1 1&#8260;2 cups dry macaroni
1 Tbsp olive oil
1 Tbsp flour
1/2 cup milk
1&#8260;2 cup butternut squash
1 1&#8260;2 cups shredded cheddar
4 oz cream cheese
1&#8260;8 tsp paprika
1&#8260;8 tsp pepper

Prepare butternut squash by baking at 350 for an hour. Scoop out and mash 1/2 cup. Set aside.

Boil macaroni until al dente. Drain and set aside.

In a large sauce pan heat oil. Add flour and stir until combined into a paste. Add milk and cook stir until thickened. Add the squash, cheddar, cream cheese, and seasonings, and mix until smooth. Add macaroni and warm through before serving.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Bean and Rice Soup

1 can pinto beans
2 Tbsp oil
2 Tbsp whole wheat flour
6 cups water
3/4 cup powdered milk
1/2 tsp salt
taco seasoning packet
1 cup dry rice
chips

In a large saucepan, add oil and warm over medium heat. Sprinkle the flour over the warm oil and let sit for one minute. Stir together to make a paste. Let cook for one minute. Add the water and the powder milk and stir until combined. Add beans, rice, and seasonings and bring to a boil. Reduce heat and cover. Let simmer for 30 minutes (uncover after 10 minutes for a thicker dish). Serve with chips


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Pinto Beans and Rice

1/2 cup dry rice
1 pint (2 cups) canned pinto beans with liquid
1/4 cup picante sauce
1/4 teaspoon each pepper, cumin, oregano
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoons each salt, chili powder
1/2 tablespoon fresh minced garlic

Cook rice and set aside. Simmer remaining ingredients until thickened. Add rice and warm through.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Quinoa Stuffed Bell Peppers

This is my absolute most favorite recipe EVER. The ingredient list is a little intimidating, but it's mostly tossing in spices  If you have picky eaters, it's just as good with the bell peppers diced to turn this into a casserole. Even I have trouble eating peppers whole but will scarf them down when diced.

14 ounces broth
1/4 cup water
1 bay leaf
1 cup quinoa
6 bell peppers
4 medium carrots, finely chopped
2 medium onions, finely chopped
1 tablespoon canola oil
1 tablespoon sunflower seed
2 teaspoons parsley
1/2 teaspoon each salt, basil, oregano, paprika
1/8 teaspoon each marjoram, thyme
1 dash cayenne pepper
1 cup spaghetti sauce
1/4 cup parmesan cheese

In a small saucepan, bring the broth, water and bay leaf to a boil. Add quinoa. Reduce heat. Simmer uncovered for 15-20 minutes or until liquid is absorbed. Discard bay leaf.

Cut peppers in half lengthwise and discard seeds. In a large pot, cook peppers in boiling water. We like them nice and soft, so we did 20 minutes. Try 3-5 minutes if you prefer them crisp-tender. Drain and rinse in cold water.

In a large skillet, saute the carrots and onions in oil until tender. Add the quinoa, sunflower kernels and seasoning. Cook until heated through. Spoon mixture into pepper halves. Top with spaghetti sauce and/or Parmesan cheese, if desired. Place in a greased 15 inch x 10 inch baking pan. Cover and bake at 350Â° for 20-25 minutes.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Taco Style Lentils & Rice

This is one that gets made regularly at my house. A friend introduced me to this recipe that's originally from Hillbilly Housewife. It's all dry ingredients so you could mix up a large batch and store in a mason jar (put it in the fridge if using brown rice, or in the cabinet if using white rice). Then just scoop out a cup and a half to make the recipe.

3/4 cup lentils
3/4 cup brown rice
4 teaspoons bouillon
2 teaspoons chili powder
1 teaspoon onion powder
1/2 teaspoon cumin
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
4 cups water

In a large saucepan, bring water to a boil and add all dry ingredients. Return to boil. Reduce heat, cover, and simmer for 50 minutes. Water should be absorbed and lentils tender. Serve alone as a slop, with chips and toppings as an open taco salad, or use as taco filling.

Alternately, dump everything in a crockpot and cook on low for 6 to 8 hours


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

One can refried beans
Maybe 1 1/2 C salsa
Tortilla chips
Shredded cheese
Thinly sliced lettuce
Chopped tomatoes
Sliced olives

Heat beans in pan and add salsa. Mix until saucy. Pour over warmed tortilla chips. Top with cheese and other toppings, if desired.


----------



## theroots (Jul 29, 2013)

From http://beautydetoxfoods.com/raw-taco-gorilla-wraps/










INGREDIENTS*
*Organic if possible
2 cups walnuts
1 Tbs. cumin
1/2 Tbs. coriander
2 Tbs. low sodium tamari
1 tsp. chili powder
Salsa
Collard greens, washed with stems trimmed about 2 inches from bottom of leaf

DIRECTIONS: Put the walnuts in a food processor with the blade in place, and process until chunky. Scrape the ground nuts into a bowl, and mix in the cumin, coriander, chili powder, and cayenne. Add the tamari and mix again. Take a collard green with the dark edge facing down on your cutting board. Trim off the stem and up about two inches into the leaf. Place about Â¼&#8211;1/3 cup of the nut meat mixture in the middle of the leaf. Top with some salsa. To assemble, roll up burrito style. Fold one of the long ends in, and then both the end pieces, and then the other long way, tucking in firmly. Place with the folded edge down on your cutting board, and slice firmly into two pieces on the diagonal.


----------

